# Mac OS X Leopard (v10.5) drops TODAY



## raekwon (Oct 26, 2007)

Probably the most anticipated version of OS X since its original release in 2000. I'm headed to my local Apple Store after work to grab it. Anyone else?


----------



## etexas (Oct 26, 2007)

Yup!!!!!! I am going to get one of the new desktops with Leopard!!!!! I have a Mac Book Pro.....with 10.4 but I am really hyped about this new operating system! Jobs rocks!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Oct 26, 2007)

raekwon said:


> Probably the most anticipated version of OS X since its original release in 2000. I'm headed to my local Apple Store after work to grab it. Anyone else?



Hats off to the three people who will install and run it.


----------



## KMK (Oct 26, 2007)

"The Mac is dead! Long live the Mac!"

I will have to wait for my copy as I wade through all the red tape at work.


----------



## raekwon (Oct 26, 2007)

tcalbrecht said:


> raekwon said:
> 
> 
> > Probably the most anticipated version of OS X since its original release in 2000. I'm headed to my local Apple Store after work to grab it. Anyone else?
> ...



I could be wrong, but my guess is that there'll be a few more than three people waiting for this at the store tonight.

I'll report back.


----------



## etexas (Oct 26, 2007)

raekwon said:


> tcalbrecht said:
> 
> 
> > raekwon said:
> ...


There are already lines!


----------



## raekwon (Oct 31, 2007)

So, what are our impressions of Leopard so far, fellow Mac users? I've been really impressed, myself.


----------



## BobVigneault (Oct 31, 2007)

I'm still looking forward to seeing it Rae. Unfortunately, the production applications that I'm running at work are not compatible with Leopard. In order to get the updated apps we need to renew our service contracts. Money is tight so I think it's going to be a good while before I see it at work. I could get it for my G4 at home but I'm afraid it might over tax the G4's architecture. Anyone with a G4 running Leopard?


----------



## etexas (Oct 31, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> I'm still looking forward to seeing it Rae. Unfortunately, the production applications that I'm running at work are not compatible with Leopard. In order to get the updated apps we need to renew our service contracts. Money is tight so I think it's going to be a good while before I see it at work. I could get it for my G4 at home but I'm afraid it might over tax the G4's architecture. Anyone with a G4 running Leopard?


Not me....but I do have bud who is a REAL-Machead......he would know.....I need to contact him anyway.


----------



## etexas (Oct 31, 2007)

raekwon said:


> So, what are our impressions of Leopard so far, fellow Mac users? I've been really impressed, myself.


VERY IMPRESSED.....I have not bought one for in home use yet....I am buying one of those super sleek new desktops and it will be built in......


----------



## jfschultz (Oct 31, 2007)

I'll wait.

1) From reports on MacInTouch, there are security issues that need to be resolved.

2) Time Machine does not work with a disk attached to an Airport Extreme. (Though there is a reported work-around on this.)

So I'll wait for 10.5.1.

John


----------



## Scott (Oct 31, 2007)

Does the adult content filter work with browsers other than Safari? Thanks


----------



## raekwon (Oct 31, 2007)

As far as I know, it's Safari-only.

(Go with OpenDNS, Scott! Its filters work across all browsers and all computers on your network. I'll help you set it up if need be! ;-))


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm running a G4 14" iBook, and I'll be getting Leopard when I get some bucks (maybe when I visit the states this spring, Lord willing). Hearing about some of the new features, it sounds good. I generally prefer to wait a while so any bugs can be ironed out.


----------



## Scott (Nov 2, 2007)

raekwon said:


> As far as I know, it's Safari-only.
> 
> (Go with OpenDNS, Scott! Its filters work across all browsers and all computers on your network. I'll help you set it up if need be! ;-))


Ok, I guess I need to look into it. It just seems rather complicated for my simple needs.


----------



## jbergsing (Nov 6, 2007)

*So???*

What it worth the $130? Was it what it was hyped up to be? I have to admit the only reason I'm not a Mac guy is they seem to love to charge for every little thing, including updates to their current OS. I find that really irritating. (Not that MS is somehow any better...)


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 6, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> What it worth the $130? Was it what it was hyped up to be? I have to admit the only reason I'm not a Mac guy is they seem to love to charge for every little thing, including updates to their current OS. I find that really irritating. (Not that MS is somehow any better...)



Also not a Mac guy, here, but Mr. Pot, I would like to introduce you to Mr. Kettle.


----------



## etexas (Nov 6, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> jbergsing said:
> 
> 
> > What it worth the $130? Was it what it was hyped up to be? I have to admit the only reason I'm not a Mac guy is they seem to love to charge for every little thing, including updates to their current OS. I find that really irritating. (Not that MS is somehow any better...)
> ...


Chuckle....


----------



## raekwon (Nov 6, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> What it worth the $130? Was it what it was hyped up to be? I have to admit the only reason I'm not a Mac guy is they seem to love to charge for every little thing, including updates to their current OS. I find that really irritating. (Not that MS is somehow any better...)



Umm . . . yeah. Considering the fact that when Microsoft releases a major upgrade to their operating system, it costs upwards of $400 . . . I'd say that the $130 was well worth it. The move from Tiger to Leopard is analogous to the move from XP to Vista . . . not from XP SP1 to SP2.

Anyway, it's not flawless by any means (that will come in future bugfixes), but the new features add much functionality and usability. Definitely worth it.


----------

